# Governor Brown should be jailed



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2018)

When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...


Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2018)

That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> *Governor Brown should be jailed*
> 
> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> ...



  The traditional punishment for treason (which is what Brown's conduct amounts to) is to be put to death by firing squad.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...


We don't jail our political opposition in this country, just so you know.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...


And yes we do if they preform treasonous acts.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation


He should be, but he won't.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...


That was Hillary's defense. If being in political opposition  is a get-out-of-jail card is justice served?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation


/----/ Jailed????? NO, Moonbeams Brown should be the Dem nominee for president in 2020.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2018)

Joe Arpaio says "no now wait a minute, let's give this pardon thing a chance and see where it goes, I mean criminals need someone in power to let them off the hook for political purposes as our dear leader the orange turd demonstrated with me."


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> ...


Moonbean - Pocahontas 2020!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...



  We do jail criminals.  And aiding and abetting criminals makes one a criminal.  Aiding and abetting foreign invaders makes one a traitor.

  Fairy Moonbeam Brown certainly qualifies for hard prison time, if not a nice jaunt in front of a firing squad.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Pardons aren't treasonous.  Trump uses them too.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Calling a pardon "aiding and abetting" criminals is preposterous.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Her get-out-of-jail card was that she wasn't guilty.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Her get-out-of-jail card was that she wasn't guilty.


Surely, not even a ding bat believes that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Fairy Moonbeam Brown certainly qualifies for hard prison time, if not a nice jaunt in front of a firing squad.
> ...



  In this case, taken together with his _“sanctuary”_ policies, denying that his conduct constitutes aiding and abetting criminals is preposterous.  He is openly taking the side of criminals against that of the law-abiding.  He is openly taking the side of foreign invaders against that of his own country and his own fellow Americans.  It is preposterous for you to deny that this conduct on his part makes him a criminal and a traitor, who should be treated as such.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Her get-out-of-jail card was that she wasn't guilty.
> ...


Not guilty enough to successfully prosecute, yes, I do.  And I will believe it if that is what comes back relative to Trump, too.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...



What Brown and his merry hybrids are doing is not mere political opposition.  They are directly interfering with the execution of federal law, and national security policies.

Were it my call, they'd all be baking in military custody right now.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Sure, and OJ was innocent too. What is Trump guilty of? Beating a criminal in a presidential election?  You can't do much being a prig and a dingbat.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Do you know what, exactly, those "sanctuary" policies are?  I heard someone going over them a couple weeks ago.  California is not refusing to work with ICE.  They are refusing to put on ICE jackets and do their work.

I'll tell you one thing:  If I were governor and I had a vocal group of people calling my residents "foreign invaders," I'd do what I could to protect them, too.  You are WAY over the line here.

I probably wouldn't have pardoned anyone with violent offenses, but the governor does this every year.  He must have his reasons and his way of selecting them.  I'm no fan of sanctuary cities, but when a bunch of haters get salivating over the hispanics here--what choice do I have but to defend them, at least partially?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Not guilty enough? WTF does that mean? Sure, and OJ was innocent too. What is Trump guilty of? Beating a criminal in a presidential election? You can't do much being a prig and a dingbat.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation



You get what you vote for.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It annoys me that someone has decided hat you are qualified to teach the children of others. I am grateful that my son does not attend American public schools and is not influenced by ding bats and prigiish women like you.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...


We do if they are felonious!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'll tell you one thing:  If I were governor and I had a vocal group of people calling my residents "foreign invaders," I'd do what I could to protect them, too.  You are WAY over the line here.



  They *are* foreign invaders.  They came into this country illegally, and they remain here illegally.  It is illegal for them to be here, and it is illegal for any American, especially one who holds public office, to help them to remain here.

  Mr. Brown's duty—like that of all public officials in this nation—is to the American people, and not to foreigners of any sorts, especially not to those who illegally invade our country.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

WRONG!!!!  not jailed but HANGED for treason


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


on US citizens


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you one thing:  If I were governor and I had a vocal group of people calling my residents "foreign invaders," I'd do what I could to protect them, too.  You are WAY over the line here.
> ...


Unfortunately, there is a crop of public school teachers who put their careers of teaching the children of  illegals over the welfare of their  country, Old Prig is among those.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so you are ok with foreign invaders???!!!!!!???


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



"Treason" is defined in this Constituion, for this exact reason.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...





Let's not kid ourselves. You're not looking for "justice".


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's all 'sanctuary city' means. That state and local authorities will not become ICE and do their job for them. They cooperate with ICE when the feds come to pick someone up from jail but they don't go round people up for ICE. 

Cons, once again, lie through their teeth.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

There's nothing funnier to me than watching so-called "Constitutionalists" and "State's rights advocates" demanding that an all-powerful federal government come in and assassinate the governor of a state because you don't like his policies.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation




Trump has already pardoned a man famous for ignoring the law.  Are you going to criticize him for that?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I am sure you'll deny this, but did you vote for the Beast?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





Nope. I wrote in Bernie.

Do you have another deflection you'd like to try?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

"Foreign invaders" is a war term, a military term.  If you folks are so all fired anxious to shoot someone, jump the next plane to a war zone.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> There's nothing funnier to me than watching so-called "Constitutionalists" and "State's rights advocates" demanding that an all-powerful federal government come in and assassinate the governor of a state because you don't like his policies.


That's actually sad. Get a life.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


*BULLFNSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
we have criminals--illegals, [ who could very well be terrorists ] and they can't even REPORT who is illegal!!!! they are protecting--protecting illegals----they are not cooperating with ICE at all
this is INSANE
this illegal got $190,000 for ---------------------------being illegal !!!!!!! for just being a criminal
you are saying we should not report CRIMINALS
San Francisco to pay $190,000 for sanctuary law violation, lawyer says
illegal
il·le·gal
i(l)ˈlēɡəl/
_adjective_

*1*.
contrary to or forbidden by law, especially criminal law.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


When issued for no other reason then to avoid lawful execution of our laws they are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You support calling ILLEGAL ALIENS lawful residents? What a fucking nut job.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You wrote to Bernie?! Why TF would I need to deflect?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


I called them "residents," because that is what they are.  They LIVE in California.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


NOT LEGALLY they don't they are criminals here illegally.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> WRONG!!!!  not jailed but HANGED for treason


pretty please stand by that stance, if your god Trump is charged with treason for aiding and abetting the enemy!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If they are not that, then what are they?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Dems best chance is the Weiner / Holder ticket.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG!!!!  not jailed but HANGED for treason
> ...


what Brown is doing is obviously treason
you use the word ''if'' for Trump--exactly --if


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

the majority of ''illegals'' in this country come in via airplane, and have over stayed their visa, not on foot.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's like saying ants reside in an  anthill. WTF does that have to do with anything.

Does citizenship mean anything? Does  someone from Bangladesh have he same rights as someone with US citizenship?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Undocumented residents.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


of course what brown is doing is NOT treason.....

do you even know what treason is?


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 31, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation


first degrees should go first!


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


trea·son
ˈtrēzən/
_noun_

the crime of betraying one's country, especially by attempting to kill the sovereign or overthrow the government.
these invaders are trying to destroy America.....Brown is helping them


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Weiner - Holder? Love it!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Isn't treason when a person kills a tree?  Or am I confusing that with arborcide?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Wrong.  They have no right to reside here.

They entered by illegal means, which renders them invaders.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Pay attention, please.  I was correcting a poster who (erroneously) accused me of calling them "*lawful* residents."
I am not a fan of illegal immigration.  We have allowed it to go on for so long (and don't blame just the Dems, please, since the Repubs have as much to do with them being here as anyone else) that anyone with a brain realized there would be a whole lot of kicking and screaming going on when they were forced to leave.  I am not sure, from what a lot of economists say, that deporting them all is a great idea.  I think probably compromise is in order.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> the majority of ''illegals'' in this country come in via airplane, and have over stayed their visa, not on foot.


Who the hell cares, remove them all. And quit referring to them as undocumented or as immigrants they are ILLEGALS.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

you have to be un-American, stupid, PRO criminal, unlawful, etc to WANT illegals/undocumented foreigners/etc


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They are ILLEGALS NOT undocumented dumb ass.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> you have to be un-American, stupid, PRO criminal, unlawful, etc to WANT illegals/undocumented foreigners/etc




Sweet does that mean we can deport Melania's family if she divorces Trump?  Will Baron then be considered an anchor baby?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you have to be un-American, stupid, PRO criminal, unlawful, etc to WANT illegals/undocumented foreigners/etc
> ...


Wrong dumb fuck they are legal residents they have LEGALLY obtained either citizenship or Green Cards.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


only the right wing gets upset over a civil offense.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




But they are part of chain migration that Trump says is wrong and bad for the country.  Shouldn't he have to practice what he preaches?


----------



## harmonica (Mar 31, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


only the left loves criminals/illegals and hate police/America


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


can we give our Statue of Liberty back to the French, and blame the right wing?


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the majority of *''illegals''* in this country come in via airplane, and have over stayed their visa, not on foot.
> ...


Duhhhh, read what I wrote silly one!  I did NOT call them undocumented or immigrants so YOU need to calm yourself down!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


You have in the past and more importantly the people you are defending in this thread call them that and you don't say a word about it. Same thing in my book.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 31, 2018)

Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation

President Trump took aim at California Gov. Jerry Brown on Saturday for pardoning five ex-convicts facing deportation, asking if residents of the Golden State “really want” such policies for criminal immigrants.

The president referred to Brown as “Moonbeam,” a nickname he was given in the late 1970s during his first time as governor for proposing a California space academy and later adopting a plan to launch and orbit a satellite for emergency communications.

“Governor Jerry 'Moonbeam' Brown pardoned 5 criminal illegal aliens whose crimes include (1) Kidnapping and Robbery (2) Badly beating wife and threatening a crime with intent to terrorize (3) Dealing drugs. Is this really what the great people of California want? @FoxNews,” tweeted Trump.

The president’s remarks follow Brown’s pardon Friday of 56 convicted felons, two of whom were members of families that fled the Khmer Rouge regime in Cambodia four decades ago.

It was the Democrat governor’s third consecutive pardon round in which he intervened on behalf of immigrants who faced deportation because of criminal conditions.

_*The pardons don’t automatically stop deportation proceedings, but they eliminate the state convictions on which federal authorities based their deportation decisions on.*_


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Does it matter?  If they are called Illegal immigrants or illegal aliens or undocumented immigrants?  

OF COURSE NOT!

So getting your panties in a wad over a "title" that covers them no matter which one is used, serves absolutely no purpose other than showing deep seeded hatred on your coat sleeve for all to see RGS...


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


nope!  not according to the law.....

They are not even felons if they enter illegally.

They become felons if they are caught, deported, and then return again illegally and caught again, then tried, convicted....


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


_What is considered treason in the US?

*Treason against the United States*, shall consist only in levying war *against* them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort. No person shall be convicted of *treason* unless on the testimony of two witnesses to the same overt act, or on confession in open court._


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

Trump is like too many other people.  He spends far too much time ridiculing others and not nearly enough time developing his own initiatives and expanding his own competence.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The pardons don’t automatically stop deportation proceedings, but they eliminate the state convictions on which federal authorities based their deportation decisions on.


Be that as it may, with regard to a state's code of laws, it is a governor's right and within his/her authority to determine whether a given offender's acts and intentions violate the a state's greater good.  If one doesn't like a governor's decision(s) in that regard, one has several options:

If one resides in the governor's state:
Move to another state.
Advocate for the governor's removal and vote accordingly.
"Get over it."
Advocate for limitations on a governor's pardoning power.

If one does not reside in the governor's state:
Move to the state and advocate for the governor's removal and vote accordingly.
Move to the state and advocate for limitations on a governor's pardoning power.

"Get over it."


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

Mexico is not an enemy nation, nor are we at war with them, cold war or physical war.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Trump is like too many other people.  He spends far too much time ridiculing others and not nearly enough time developing his own initiatives and expanding his own competence.
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Or cut all federal funding to California, set random roads blocks for roads leading out, and check their legal status. If your illegal, you stay in California. Use the rejected funds to pay for the road blocks. That way citizens can leave and illegals stay, let California become more of a Shit hole than it already is.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 31, 2018)

When you know that the legislature of your state is releasing dangerous criminals back on the streets to prey upon the citizens, it is best to take advantage of whatever gun laws are afforded to you.  In some cases, it might be necessary to wear a side arm within your home and be ready at all times.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 31, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> When you know that the legislature of your state is releasing dangerous criminals back on the streets to prey upon the citizens, it is best to take advantage of whatever gun laws are afforded to you. In some cases, it might be necessary to wear a side arm within your home and be ready at all times.


Good advice but it's California - only celebrities, judges and state congress people are given the blessing to carry


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation
> 
> President Trump took aim at California Gov. Jerry Brown on Saturday for pardoning five ex-convicts facing deportation, asking if residents of the Golden State “really want” such policies for criminal immigrants.
> 
> ...



deport them anyway


----------



## protectionist (Mar 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation
> 
> President Trump took aim at California Gov. Jerry Brown on Saturday for pardoning five ex-convicts facing deportation, asking if residents of the Golden State “really want” such policies for criminal immigrants.
> 
> ...


Federal authorities need to stop playing pattycake.  ALL illegal aliens should be deported.  No decision making is needed
  (waste of time & effort) .


----------



## protectionist (Mar 31, 2018)

Brown himself should be in a federal prison as well as his looney attorney general Xavier Beccera.  What the hell these 2 criminal creeps are doing walking around free, is beyond me.  Both are in violation of federal sanctuary city laws.
LOCK THEM UP!   Come on Sessions, get with it.

8 U.S. Code § 1324 - Bringing in and harboring certain aliens

(iii) knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that an alien has come to, entered, or remains in the United States in violation of law, conceals, harbors, or shields from detection, or attempts to conceal, harbor, or shield from detection, such alien in any place, including any building or any means of transportation;   
shall be punished as provided in subparagraph (B).

(iii) an offense in which the alien is not upon arrival immediately brought and presented to an appropriate immigration officer at a designated port of entry,
be fined under title 18 and shall be imprisoned, in the case of a first or second violation of subparagraph (B)(iii), not more than 10 years.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Be that as it may, with regard to a state's code of laws, it is a governor's right and within his/her authority to determine whether a given offender's acts and intentions violate the a state's greater good.



How does pardoning a convicted domestic violence abuser and a person convicted of kidnapping, robbery & unlawful possession of a firearm who just coincidentally are in the country illegally contribute to the "state's greater good"?


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 31, 2018)

Arrest Gov Brown and throw him in federal prison.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How does pardoning a convicted domestic violence abuser and a person convicted of kidnapping, robbery & unlawful possession of a firearm who just coincidentally are in the country illegally contribute to the "state's greater good"?


Democrat gooneybirds will do anything to acquire even just a few more VOTES.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > what Brown is doing is obviously treason
> ...



  Treason is the only crime specifically defined in the Constitution.

Article III, Section 3:

_Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court._

_The Congress shall have power to declare the Punishment of Treason, but no Attainder of Treason shall work Corruption of Blood, or Forfeiture except during the Life of the Person attainted._​
  For purposes of this definition, any illegal foreign invaders certainly count as enemies.  Fairy Moonbeam Brown has been using the power of his office to give aid and comfort to these enemies, helping them to carry out their invasion of this country.  Fairy Moonbream Brown's conduct absolutely meets this definition of treason, as found in our Constitution.

  He is taking the side of foreign invaders, against that of his own country and his own fellow Americans.

  The punishment for treason is death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Does it matter?  If they are called Illegal immigrants or illegal aliens or undocumented immigrants?
> 
> OF COURSE NOT!
> 
> So getting your panties in a wad over a "title" that covers them no matter which one is used, serves absolutely no purpose other than showing deep seeded hatred on your coat sleeve for all to see RGS...



  Orwell called his version of what you are trying to do, _“Newspeak”_—corrupting the language in order to suppress the expression of positions deemed subversive.

  It doesn't matter what you call them; what they are remains the same, as does how they need to be dealt with.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 31, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is like too many other people.  He spends far too much time ridiculing others and not nearly enough time developing his own initiatives and expanding his own competence.
> ...


You Idiot!!! California paid about $370 billion in federal tax. That's $20 billion more than the feds spend on them. Washington D.C. would go bankrupt without California's $370 billion a year. Plus California is loaded with our military assets!


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Be that as it may, with regard to a state's code of laws, it is a governor's right and within his/her authority to determine whether a given offender's acts and intentions violate the a state's greater good.
> ...


That is a question you'd need to ask the governor who pardons/pardoned such individuals.  CA's governor pardoned five individuals, not 15, 50, or more; thus I'm sure it's an offender-by-offender decision (pardoning) -- one that depends on the circumstances of one's case -- rather than a broad one that, as implied in your inquiry, gives a blanket pardon to whoever be convicted of such offenses.  


Can a governor's political opponents review the list of individuals s/he pardons and find some common set of characteristics that "push" some political "hot button?"  Of course.  Indeed, that appears to be precisely what has happened with regard to this years Pre-Easter Clemency pardons that Gov. Brown issued.  The man pardoned 56 convicts, of whom five were immigrants who face possible deportation.  People are kvetching about "the five" a nary a word is being said about any of the remaining 51.




There is also the matter that there are some ~10.5 million illegal immigrants in the U.S. and yet folks are focused on the few whom Brown pardoned.  AFAIK, the man hasn't for the entirety of his tenure as CA's governor pardoned even 10K of them, let alone a materially relevant quantity of them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 31, 2018)

California has a serious education problem...............

They don't know the meaning of words taught in school..........

For example.............they don't have a clue what ILLEGAL means.....

Perhaps they need new teachers from other states who know the meaning of the word.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 31, 2018)

KissMy said:


> You Idiot!!! California paid about $370 billion in federal tax. That's $20 billion more than the feds spend on them. Washington D.C. would go bankrupt without California's $370 billion a year. Plus California is loaded with our military assets!



Yes....and a good part of California's bloated state budget comes from taxes on the wages of the federal employees on those "military assets".  Once the bases are closed, the assets removed, and the people transferred to other facilities that revenue will dwindle.  California will then be ripe for takeover by Mexico or, perhaps, sell itself to China.  Build the wall....but built it with California on the non-American side.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 31, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation
> 
> President Trump took aim at California Gov. Jerry Brown on Saturday for pardoning five ex-convicts facing deportation, asking if residents of the Golden State “really want” such policies for criminal immigrants.
> 
> ...



Who cares what the orange whore in the Oval Office thinks. He needs to learn to shut his stupid little mouth.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2018)

harmonica said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mexico is not an enemy nation, nor are we at war with them, cold war or physical war.


We are not at war with Russia nor is it an enemy Nation yet you retards claim Trump somehow committed Treason by getting elected. Claiming collusion ( which is NOT a crime) with Russia. And claiming that proves treason.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 31, 2018)

They were pardoned for some crimes..................but not for future crimes......and since they were not citizens.........they are still subject to deportation.......


----------



## KissMy (Mar 31, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You Idiot!!! California paid about $370 billion in federal tax. That's $20 billion more than the feds spend on them. Washington D.C. would go bankrupt without California's $370 billion a year. Plus California is loaded with our military assets!
> ...


We just need to deport your dumbass. California is the sixth-largest economy in the world with over $2.6 trillion GDP. There ain't no way in hell we are letting them go. We will eliminate every Repubtard first!


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> California has a serious education problem...............
> 
> They don't know the meaning of words taught in school..........
> 
> ...


Let me share with you two terms at least some Californians appear to have learned

"Coherent"
"Ethical"


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > California has a serious education problem...............
> ...


Add the word...................LAW................perhaps one day you will understand it's meaning.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Who cares what the orange whore in the Oval Office thinks. He needs to learn to shut his stupid little mouth.


Well, he is that office's holder at the moment; thus and ruefully, pretty much everyone cares.  Would that here weren't the current occupant; then far fewer people would care.  

I agree with your second sentence.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > California has a serious education problem...............
> ...





eagle1462010 said:


> Add the word...................LAW................perhaps one day *you *will understand it's meaning.


How generous of you to attempt to make it about what I understand, and I appreciate the subtle gesture.  I suspect, however, I'm not what most others here would have it be about, but maybe I'm mistaken.....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You are supporting the flaunting of US law by an elected Governor.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


You just keep thinking that....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


It is fact. You can pretend otherwise but reality is Brown would rather flaunt US law then enforce it and he has made it clear with the pardons and the Bills passed in his State.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Mar 31, 2018)

Xelor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > California has a serious education problem...............
> ...





eagle1462010 said:


> Add the word...................LAW................perhaps one day *you *will understand it's meaning.





Xelor said:


> *How generous of you to attempt to make it about what I understand, and I appreciate the gesture.  I suspect, however, I'm not what most others here would have it be about, but maybe I'm mistaken.....*





RetiredGySgt said:


> *You* are supporting the flaunting of US law by an elected Governor.





Xelor said:


> You just keep thinking that....





RetiredGySgt said:


> It is fact. *You *can pretend otherwise but reality is Brown would rather flaunt US law then enforce it and he has made it clear with the pardons and the Bills passed in his State.


Brown's action and/or inaction have no bearing on what I support or do not support.  To wit, carefully read my posts and you'll find that haven't stated a position of support or non-support for Brown or any other elected governor.

I guess like the other member in above sequence of posts, you too would like to make the discussion about me.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> We don't jail our political opposition in this country, just so you know


No wonder we have so much corruption at the top....


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


might I remind you, that Trump pardoned a man, who was in contempt of court, which means he ignored the LAW, he spit on the law...  and your anti christ got cheered for this pardon, by his minions.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation



Hmmm lets see- all of them served their time

Gov. 'Moonbeam' Brown Claps Back At Trump Using His Own Words | HuffPost

Trump touted second chances for former prisoners the day before he blasted California governor for giving ex-convicts a ... second chance.

“This month, we celebrate those who have exited the prison system & successfully reentered society. We encourage expanded opportunities...& emphasize our belief in second chances for all who...turn their lives around.”

President Donald J. Trump Proclaims April 2018 as Second Chance Month Donald J. Trump on Twitter— Gov. Brown Press Office (@GovPressOffice) March 31, 2018

But the president slammed the pardons the day after he proclaimed April “second chance month” — which Brown’s press office was only too happy to point out. The California tweet clapped back with the president’s own words, highlighted on the White House web site. The president celebrated “those who have exited the prison system and successfully reentered society ... we encourage expanded opportunities for those who have worked to overcome bad decisions ... and emphasize our belief in second chances.” Trump could have been describing the pardoned Californians.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mexico is not an enemy nation, nor are we at war with them, cold war or physical war.


Mexican imperialism has pillaged the US economy for Trillions$$ (in 2018 $) for over half a century. Do you even know what the word remittances$$ means ?  Vicente Fox sure does.

$28 Billion/year.  The Vikings would be envious.






Vicente Fox Says Remittances Largest Source Of Revenue Since 2003, Gloats At Getting Illegals And Matricula Consular Into US : Diggers Realm


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Trump could have been describing the pardoned Californians.


No, he could not have.  Trump was talking about convicts who had served their full time, not like these ones in California.  You knew that.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 1, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what the orange whore in the Oval Office thinks. He needs to learn to shut his stupid little mouth.
> ...



You are right. It's sad to know that the executive branch has been taken over by total scum. I never would have anticipated that it would come down to having the dregs from our sewers running the government.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico is not an enemy nation, nor are we at war with them, cold war or physical war.
> ...


Why does it bother you that they are sending money that THEY EARNED thru their own Labor, back to Mexico

While not even blinking an eye at the hundreds of billions of dollars American corporations send overseas or keep in other countries?  It's so called "free trade" for them?

I don't see them sending their own earned money to Mexico as a problem, because I think it probably keeps more Mexican people in an acceptable standard of living that makes them want to stay in Mexico, their own nation, instead of even more people from there, needing to come here to make enough to survive.

If Mexicans can have more money to spend over there in their economy,

then a result would be more jobs being created there, and it would keep them there,

and eventually this survival need for them to send a family member to the USA for earned income to send back home, would be diminished.

Canadians (for the most part) stay in 'freezing your ass off' Canada, because they have a thriving economy...


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You are right. It's sad to know that the executive branch has been taken over by total scum. I never would have anticipated that it would come down to having the dregs from our sewers running the government.


What are you so unhappy about ?


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Why does it bother you that they are sending money that THEY EARNED thru their own Labor, back to Mexico
> 
> While not even blinking an eye at the hundreds of billions of dollars American corporations send overseas or keep in other countries?  It's so called "free trade" for them?
> 
> ...


First of all, those Mexicans are invaders, who came here illegally, and those jobs they have are STOLEN from American workers, so NO, they *don't* earn that money.  No thief earns his money.

Secondly, for your edification, $133 Billion is LEAVING our economy every year.   That's imperialism, and we (USA) is # 1 victim in the world.  That's like if I went to your house, and took thousands of $$$ of stuff out of it, and put all that stuff in my house.  If you're OK with that, when can I come over ?

As for Mexicans staying in Mexico, that shouldn't be dependent upon other Mexicans coming here, stealing US jobs, and raiding the US economy. They should stay in Mexico with their govt making it a good place for them.. If they don't, those Mexicans should make them make it good.  We Americans did that in 1776, and we've been doing it more and more ever since.  We haven't had a tradition of making life better for ourselves, by going to some other country and stealing its jobs, and raiding its economy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > You are right. It's sad to know that the executive branch has been taken over by total scum. I never would have anticipated that it would come down to having the dregs from our sewers running the government.
> ...



Just about everything these dregs do, from the orange whore, to pigpence, bolton, betsy bitch, price, perry, the lying shit girls over at HHS, and beyond. They are the filthiest bunch of scum ever seen in D.C.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The Clintons. I win!


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Just about everything these dregs do, from the orange whore, to pigpence, bolton, betsy bitch, price, perry, the lying shit girls over at HHS, and beyond. They are the filthiest bunch of scum ever seen in D.C.


DODGE!  You didn't say one thing about WHAT you're unhappy about.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Just about everything these dregs do, from the orange whore, to pigpence, bolton, betsy bitch, price, perry, the lying shit girls over at HHS, and beyond. They are the filthiest bunch of scum ever seen in D.C.
> ...


I don't have to waste my time going through the list because you know it, already. Besides, you already admitted to me over a week ago that you are prejudiced against me so why bother.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Just about everything these dregs do, from the orange whore, to pigpence, bolton, betsy bitch, price, perry, the lying shit girls over at HHS, and beyond. They are the filthiest bunch of scum ever seen in D.C.
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> As for Mexicans staying in Mexico, that shouldn't be dependent upon other Mexicans coming here, stealing US jobs, and raiding the US economy. They should stay in Mexico with their govt making it a good place for them.. If they don't, those Mexicans should make them make it good. We Americans did that in 1776, and we've been doing it more and more ever since. We haven't had a tradition of making life better for ourselves, by going to some other country and stealing its jobs, and raiding its economy.


we do not have enough workers going in to the next decade to support the increases in the economy that are projected....we will need to import workers, especially with more Boomers retiring....  us Americans, are not producing enough children....

we can up our legal immigrants to cover the gap, but that won;t stop them from sending money home, to their own countries


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't have to waste my time going through the list because you know it, already. Besides, you already admitted to me over a week ago that you are prejudiced against me so why bother.


Another *DODGE!* You won't be wasting your time.  You'll be showing that you actually have some substance to what you're saying instead of the empty, hot air that it looks like it is, up to now.

So WHAT is it that your unhappy about ?  Maybe just state 3 things (you said you have a list)

And I don't recall me saying anything against you.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> we do not have enough workers going in to the next decade to support the increases in the economy that are projected....we will need to import workers, especially with more Boomers retiring....  us Americans, are not producing enough children....
> 
> we can up our legal immigrants to cover the gap, but that won;t stop them from sending money home, to their own countries


There has always been a claim (from the companies that hire foreign workers) that there is a labor shortage.  They lie.  When there's a labor shortage, wages are up.  But it's been just the opposite (before Trump).  Wages have been down, and low-wage foreign workers are the reason.

And although very low right now, we still do have some unemployment.

PS - do you have any sources ?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to waste my time going through the list because you know it, already. Besides, you already admitted to me over a week ago that you are prejudiced against me so why bother.
> ...



You did, on a thread on sexual harassment and people like roy moore. I believe that you said that there was no evidence and too many years had gone by to believe the accusers. I asked whether you believed the grown men who accused the Catholic priests of molesting them many years ago when they were kids. You replied that you would believe men, but not women, merely on the ground of the difference of gender. You are a misogynist.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2018)

KissMy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


And home of the fruits and nuts of the country and is becoming a third world Shit hole.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation
> 
> President Trump took aim at California Gov. Jerry Brown on Saturday for pardoning five ex-convicts facing deportation, asking if residents of the Golden State “really want” such policies for criminal immigrants.
> 
> ...


first degrees should go first!


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

Entry into the Union is a federal Obligation since 1808.  All foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  A simple and capital and Commeceful, fee or fine, can make that happen, on a permanent basis.


----------



## Nova78 (Apr 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...





OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...


*What you just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it.”*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

Good, if it pissed off The Orange Foolius, then I'm all for it!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yep - The lawless criminal scum Sheriff Joe got his.


----------



## Nova78 (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> 
> *California  is a cesspool, now all the dirt bags are bailing out of the state like the rats they are to go release there  plague on other states,Californians are like a bull in a china closet, what they don't shit on they tear up.*


----------



## jillian (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> 
> 
> Trump rips California governor for pardoning ex-cons facing deportation



better if he pardoned traitors like Donald?

STFU


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

KissMy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Or cut all federal funding to California, set random roads blocks for roads leading out, and check their legal status. If your illegal, you stay in California. Use the rejected funds to pay for the road blocks. That way citizens can leave and illegals stay, let California become more of a Shit hole than it already is.
> ...



This is why I love to see Moonbeam stand up to Trump and Sessions. They can go ahead and threaten to withhold funds, but Brown, Beccera and their attorney Mr Holder hold the real Trump cards.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> They were pardoned for some crimes..................but not for future crimes......and since they were not citizens.........they are still subject to deportation.......



You earned a _Thanks _for the Pat Benatar video. DANG she was hot!


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


A once beautiful state, becoming a third world Shit hole and you're happy. Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



Pumpkin Face has a lotta nerve talking about "lawlessness" eh?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Still is a beautiful state - I plan on retiring to the "shithole" sections of either the southern or central coast.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


San Diego 


And the rest of the state will soon look like it, this is what liberalism does to anything it touches.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > we do not have enough workers going in to the next decade to support the increases in the economy that are projected....we will need to import workers, especially with more Boomers retiring....  us Americans, are not producing enough children....
> ...


Yes, we are getting dicked on wages, even when at full employment, which 3% to 4% U/E rate is considered full employment.....it's been going on for decades, those at the top are taking more of the corporation salary budgets and less is going to the worker bees


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



South Carolina






Tent city cleared out behind homeless shelter

I've been to the Carolinas many times. There are nice places but I'll take San Diego thanks. There are homeless dumps in every state and they have nothing to do with "liberalism".


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 1, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > When will the people of the Golden State wake up? get that idiot out of office and send his merry band of dems in the legislature with him...
> ...


He will be, if he wins the primary because he says he is running for the dimwit nomination.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


New cities to solve our homeless problem!


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


It is obviously false since any unemployed labor still needs a capital income under Any form of capitalism, and clearly unequal protection of the law regarding the whole and entire concept of employment at will. 

This is not, Labor's problem.  It is a capital problem that needs to be solved in a capital manner.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yep - The lawless criminal scum Sheriff Joe got his.


What law did Joe break?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - The lawless criminal scum Sheriff Joe got his.
> ...



Oh for the love of God 

Ex-Sheriff Joe Arpaio Convicted Of Criminal Contempt


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - The lawless criminal scum Sheriff Joe got his.
> ...


Entry into the Union is a federal Obligation since 1808.  States have no Constitutional basis to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state.

Any political and legal subdivisions of a State are considered mere, Organs of the State.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Oh for the love of God
> 
> Ex-Sheriff Joe Arpaio Convicted Of Criminal Contempt


Being held in contempt of law is not breaking a law....stupid!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for the love of God
> ...



Criminal contempt is breaking a law and flouting the RULE of Law ... STUPID

The Collected Crimes of Sheriff Joe Arpaio


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Criminal contempt is breaking a law and flouting the RULE of Law ... STUPID


Wrong stupid! Breaking a law is breaking a law contempt of law is disobeying a lawful order...it happens all the time when people feel an order given to them is not lawful....like turning your head to illegal immigration like Obama ordered Joe to do....He said fuck off and was charged with contempt....he never broke a law...


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> And the rest of the state will soon look like it, this is what liberalism does to anything it touches.



More red state homeless camp trash. Undoubtedly a product of conservatism.

Homeless camps on Riverside leave behind tons of trash


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > And the rest of the state will soon look like it, this is what liberalism does to anything it touches.
> ...


I live in Simpsonville sc and we don't have anything resembling what I see in San Francisco. I mean they have maps where human waste are.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > And the rest of the state will soon look like it, this is what liberalism does to anything it touches.
> ...


And now homeless people in RVs are dumping their black and grey tanks in the desert because Governor Brown has the state swimming in debt. and he thought it would be a good idea to raise the dump fees throughout the state...every action has a reaction libs....when will you learn that? 
California is sinking into disrepair..... that's the price of electing a lib to run the state.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> I live in Simpsonville sc and we don't have anything resembling what I see in San Francisco. I mean they have maps where human waste are.



Those maps are for liberals who have spent all of their EBT (food stamps) on booze and Twinkies.  Hey, they're entitled to have it easy to make their fave food!


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for the love of God
> ...



That's a CHARGE that means exactly disregarding the law. Doesn't stick until you're tried and proven guilty and exhausted appeals. tho..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Only because they are now DOING their job. You can have "a filthy bunch of scum" just sitting there for decades and never know it exists until you drain the swamp..


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Hmmmm - Joe was all set for sentencing (likely 6 months in the slammer) and even after the pardon, the judge refused to vacate her guilty ruling/ criminal conviction.

Federal Judge Rejects Joe Arpaio's Bid To Vacate Criminal Conviction


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Hmmmm - Joe was all set for sentencing (likely 6 months in the slammer) and even after the pardon, the judge refused to vacate her guilty ruling/ criminal conviction


I never said you couldn't go to jail for contempt but you said he broke the law and that is not true....do you really want to keep digging in this garden? Sheriff Joe did not break a law...he ignored a lawful order.....I suggest the order was unlawful but that is another debate all together....


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Then you'll never really know if it would turned over on appeal.  Justice was not fully served. Lately, you can find a judge to politically indict nearly anybody for reasons only related to "resisting" or "harassing" them.. 

Guess you'll get to argue this one for another decade. Probably long after Sheriff Joe is dead. 

He OBVIOUSLY put himself up for persecution. But I'm not certain that bringing back chain gangs is a serious breach of the law in light of the conditions of most of our jails.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Woe is we; 

we are the victims!

Free federal portapoties in Every big City with bright lights!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > That's what it will take to stop this...jail time and fines...or else it will get out of control...
> ...



You are not the political opposition, you are the enemy, You are engaged in a civil war to end the United States Constitution and the experiment in self-rule. 

You win, or America survives. It will not and cannot be both. Brown is no different than his fellow democrats of the Confederacy, he is in open rebellion against the United States. It is indeed treason.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

Promote the general welfare not the general warfare!


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm - Joe was all set for sentencing (likely 6 months in the slammer) and even after the pardon, the judge refused to vacate her guilty ruling/ criminal conviction
> ...



Not what the judge ruled - Shuriff Joe broke many laws in addition to ignoring a lawful order.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> You did, on a thread on sexual harassment and people like roy moore. I believe that you said that there was no evidence and too many years had gone by to believe the accusers. I asked whether you believed the grown men who accused the Catholic priests of molesting them many years ago when they were kids. You replied that you would believe men, but not women, merely on the ground of the difference of gender. You are a misogynist.


I don't recall ever saying that, and no I'm not misogynist.

And you still haven't said why you're unhappy about the Trump presidency.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> This is why I love to see Moonbeam stand up to Trump and Sessions. They can go ahead and threaten to withhold funds, but Brown, Beccera and their attorney Mr Holder hold the real Trump cards.



They don't hold ANY cards.  They could and should be imprisoned for shielding and harboring illegal aliens. And they may yet, as the Trump group is tightening and toughening.  Eventually Sessions will step up, or he will be replaced, just like some of the others who proved to be just too weak.

8 U.S. Code § 1324 - Bringing in and harboring certain aliens


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Still is a beautiful state - I plan on retiring to the "shithole" sections of either the southern or central coast.


I lived there for 12 awful years.  Moved out in 1989.  I never regretted that. Californians are not only grossly dumb politically, they don't even comprehend all the things that are wrong with their train wreck state.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Yes, we are getting dicked on wages, even when at full employment, which 3% to 4% U/E rate is considered full employment.....it's been going on for decades, those at the top are taking more of the corporation salary budgets and less is going to the worker bees


So that's all you have to say about how US workers are getting screwed ?  Just the big, bad corporations, huh ?  Nothing about 89 million illegal aliens stealing jobs from American workers.

Illegals driving down wages, and busting up the economy for $138 Billion/year in remittances$ + tens of Billions more lost from the anchor baby racket - tx $$ lost that could/should have gone into decent government jobs (like working for ICE or building the WALL)


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Oh for the love of God
> 
> Ex-Sheriff Joe Arpaio Convicted Of Criminal Contempt


I'm hesitant to read a link to an NPR article.  Not saying it's fake, but just doesn't inspire confidence to me, that's all.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Hmmmm - Joe was all set for sentencing (likely 6 months in the slammer) and even after the pardon, the judge refused to vacate her guilty ruling/ criminal conviction.
> 
> Federal Judge Rejects Joe Arpaio's Bid To Vacate Criminal Conviction


Joe Arpaio was found guilty of misdemeanor criminal contempt *without the benefit of a jury of his peers.   *The guilty ruling, by Bill Clinton-appointed U.S. District Judge Susan Bolton, is the latest chapter of a nearly decade-long saga of legal proceedings against Sheriff Joe, initiated by leftist groups opposed to his aggressive policing of illegal aliens.

National Center for Police Defense (NCPD) President James Fotis, who was present in the courtroom, was highly skeptical a Phoenix jury could have ever found Arpaio guilty.  

_"I sat through three days of testimony and it was clear from the beginning that the DOJ had no evidence to make their case.  In fact, all of the DOJ’s witnesses made it clear that Judge Snow’s order was unclear and ambiguous. There is no way a jury would have determined that the Sheriff willfully and intentionally violated the judge’s order."
_
So leftist headhuters went judge -shopping, found themselves a judge they liked, found a way to avoid jury justice, and proceeded.    Those arguing against Trump’s pardon rest much of their case on the fact that Arpaio violated a judge’s direct order. So what? That judge’s order illegally legalized illegal immigration.

Naturally, with the help of a corrupt media, this contempt charge has been window dressed with all the right buzzwords like “racial profiling,” but if Arpaio’s guilty of that, charge him with that.

Sheriff Joe swore to uphold _the law, _not to uphold illegal orders given by a lawless president (Obama), and his robed minions.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Trump could have been describing the pardoned Californians.
> ...



Exactly like these ones in California- you didn't even read the article did you?

Brown granted 56 pardons and reduced 14 sentences on Good Friday and Passover. All of those granted pardons served their sentences “years ago,” and “earned” their pardons, said a statement from Brown’s office. Each of the five immigrants lived “law-abiding” lives after serving their time, and were assets to their communities and families,


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I love to see Moonbeam stand up to Trump and Sessions. They can go ahead and threaten to withhold funds, but Brown, Beccera and their attorney Mr Holder hold the real Trump cards.
> ...


The federal government is responsible for entry into the Union.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Exactly like these ones in California- you didn't even read the article did you?
> 
> Brown granted 56 pardons and reduced 14 sentences on Good Friday and Passover. All of those granted pardons served their sentences “years ago,” and “earned” their pardons, said a statement from Brown’s office. Each of the five immigrants lived “law-abiding” lives after serving their time, and were assets to their communities and families,


How would they get a pardon if they've already served their sentences ?  What good is the pardon that eliminates the state convictions, when they're already free?  And they can still be deported.  Makes no sense.  Sounds fishy.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly like these ones in California- you didn't even read the article did you?
> ...



Happens all the time.


----------



## protectionist (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Happens all the time.


That wasn't the question.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 2, 2018)

protectionist said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for the love of God
> ...



If you believe NPR is a lefty org - I cannot help

NPR News


----------



## DrLove (Apr 2, 2018)

protectionist said:


> I lived there for 12 awful years.  Moved out in 1989.  I never regretted that. Californians are not only grossly dumb politically, they don't even comprehend all the things that are wrong with their train wreck state.



I grew up in coastal SoCal. I left in '90 not because I hated California, but because I wanted to experience other states and other people so I moved to Oregon, then Idaho. 

California is good and bad - you must have lived in Bakersfield or Tulare.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Truth hurts.  Kind of like holy water on a vampire.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Not what the judge ruled - Shuriff Joe broke many laws in addition to ignoring a lawful order.



Lying again DeRpHate? 

That is your way.

Sheriff Arpaio was convicted by a kangaroo court of contempt, which every decent American has for these pussbag piles of shit like the dishonorable Murray Snow, who by all rights should have been dragged into the public square, stripped naked and horse whipped. The refusal of Snow to obey the law, uphold the law, or apply the law is bad enough, but when the putrid little traitor tries to jail others for upholding the law, that is a bridge to far.

Snow ruled Arpaio was in contempt of court for upholding Arizona SB1070. The pile of shit layered 3 counts of the same contempt charge. No other violations were charged nor adjudicated.

As always, the next time you tell the truth will be the first time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2018)

protectionist said:


> [
> I lived there for 12 awful years.  Moved out in 1989.  I never regretted that. Californians are not only grossly dumb politically, they don't even comprehend all the things that are wrong with their train wreck state.



I've lived in SoCal for nearly my entire life (one year in Montana). For most of that time most of Southern California was solid Republican and Conservative. We produced Ronald Reagan, George Dukemajian, Pete Wilson, et al.  My sig used to reference my location as "behind the orange curtain," pointing to the solidly conservative Orange County. The Inland Empire, the San Gabriel and San Fernando Valleys were all solidly conservative. 

But the Stalinist democrats have waged a prolonged war of massive illegal immigration coupled with open assaults on business to drive all good paying middle class jobs out of the state have left the ruling elite in San Francisco presiding over the hoards of illegal Mexicans who now dominate every corner of the state. I was born here, raised here, raised my children here, own my home here. But "here" isn't here anymore. I live in a middle class Yorba Linda "Brady Bunch" tract. Bu you know what is at the end of the culdesac?  A clown house. Probably 6 families of illegals, maybe 40 of them, in a 5 bedroom house. The blare their fucking Polka bullshit night and day and their Ninos run the streets looking for cars and garages to break into. This isn't the barrio I'm talking about, but middle class suburbia.

California has been destroyed and I will abandon her when I retire in a few years. We have rigged elections under the dictatorial rule of the banana republic in Sacramento. This is a conquered land.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Not what the judge ruled - Shuriff Joe broke many laws in addition to ignoring a lawful order.
> ...



So you like this old POS Arpaio. An old skank like him should never have been given the job. Hopefully, the court system will not be infiltrated by old-skank supporters to the point where it can't do its job of protecting peoples' Constitutional rights.


----------

